# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Do you have an anti-Virus Virus.

## Mach

A lot of you do, I've known that your anti-virus service is tracking you for a long time, but I never knew they would literally steal private documents off of your computer.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/antivir...rprised-sends/




> This doesnt just apply to executable files. Your antivirus may also send your personal documents to the antivirus company. For example, if you have a business document in Word format and the antivirus thinks the document is suspicious, it may send that document to the antivirus company. This means your antivirus company may be getting its hands on your sensitive documents.


-------


Here's a bonus for Firefox users here.....


https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/0...privacy-online

*Step 3: Turn Off Referers*




> This famously misspelled header typically sent by default with every HTTP request gives a lot of potentially personal information to websites. But you can turn it off. Open a new tab and in your URL bar, type "about**:config". You will see a scary warning; click "I'll be careful, I promise!" At the search bar, type "referer". You should see the value "network.http.sendRefererHeader". Double click it, and change the value to 0:

----------


## dannno

Is there a way to check what information is sent in your referer header?

Edit: nm, they send the page you were on when you clicked the link..

----------


## pcosmar

I am not running any anti-Virus..

I use Linux.

----------


## DamianTV

I dont use anti virus.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> I am not running any anti-Virus..
> 
> I use Linux.


Same.  I may run ClamAV once in a while at most.

----------


## pcosmar

> Same.  I may run ClamAV once in a while at most.


I don't bother. I never forward E-Mails.

----------


## Mach

> Is there a way to check what information is sent in your referer header?
> 
> Edit: nm, they send the page you were on when you clicked the link..


http://www.ghacks.net/2015/01/22/imp...r-information/




> Some services add sensitive information to the referrer field. It became known recently that the Healthcare.gov includes personal data in the referrer. According to the news article, the site's referrer may include information about a person's age, income, zip code, smoking habit or pregnancy.




https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-http-headers/





http://www.rexswain.com/cgi-bin/httpview.cgi

----------


## Ronin Truth

No, but once I did have an anti-Virus anti-Virus Virus.

----------


## CPUd

Regarding looking at the headers: Firebug is good, too, but when I am just interested in the headers, I use Live HTTP Headers.

----------

